# Moss brook culverts, Manchester, April 2016



## Black (May 2, 2016)

The Moss brook rises at, ?
the culverts start at Moston, pass beneath Moston Vale
& finish at Collyhurst.
Length of about 2 miles.

Sandhills culvert



























Collyhurst culvert
























The brook passes through Processor & Inhospitable / the Works prior to exiting here,
both having been visited during 2015



thanks


----------



## King Al (May 2, 2016)

Cool pics Black, good to see the different styles, looks like the brick work in Collyhurst has seen better days!


----------



## HughieD (May 3, 2016)

Good work...reminds me of our local Megatron in places...


----------



## flyboys90 (May 3, 2016)

Amazing amount of debris, surely it must flood?


----------



## Black (May 4, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Amazing amount of debris, surely it must flood?



yeah, alot during bad conditions


----------



## HKPK214 (May 7, 2016)

Very nice !


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

awesome stuff! That looks very stoopy, you must have thighs and a back of steel. 
Thanks for sharing


----------

